# Science experiment



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

So my grass is just puttering along. I feel like its because i put too much fert, tepac all at once, but my whole neihborhood has a general yellowing.
I did some studying on chlorosis and i really feel like thats whats going on. We have gotten a TON of rain in north alabama. Sometimes it rains 3-4x a day. It could be all the rain is washing out nitrogen and/or iron (leaching). Or, it could be a fungus.
I decided to split a small area up and apply: 34-0-0 to one area, iron to another and anti fungal to the third. 
We shall see.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Interested to see your results. I'm in Huntsville. Have noticed some "degreening" in my Celebration. Hit it with fert about 2 weeks ago. Probably should put some iron on with the next app.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

mrigney said:


> Interested to see your results. I'm in Huntsville.


I grew up in Huntsville. Live in madison now.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Following, I really think your issue is a combination of rain and PGR slowing everything down


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

I live in Decatur. My Tiflawn is green, but nothing spectacular. I throw down 3 bags of Milorganite every four weeks. That equates to 1.15 lbs. N/K. I also spray 6 oz./K Blade Iron every two weeks. That adds 0.11 lbs. N per application. I do not use a growth regulator. I don't know how much rain we have had, but I can tell you that I have mushrooms growing in my lawn. I have only used my irrigation a couple of times all year. It definitely needs to dry out. My Tru-Cut leaves wheel marks because of the soft ground. I mow twice a week at .75 in. I do notice the general yellow appearance in the neighbors yards. My next door neighbor uses Trugreen fert and squirt, but he adds fertilizer on his own. His is as green as mine, but that's the only one.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Following, I really think your issue is a combination of rain and PGR slowing everything down


I agree. I'm not sure what I did wrong with the PGR, but I'm tempted not to use it again. If it is a nitrogen or iron issue I should see immediate changes by the time I get home today.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ajmikola said:


>


Where's the end zone?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Following, I really think your issue is a combination of rain and PGR slowing everything down
> ...


Maybe you didn't do anything wrong, but with all the rain, your lawn was prob stressing and you're not supposed to apply a PGR to a stressed lawn. Let's see the results of your experiment.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

That certainly fits. So far absolutely no difference in the differently treated sections.

Control area:


Nitrogen area:


Iron area:


Anti-fungal area:


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

It's only been two days. Give it some time. For the iron app, most iron products contain some nitrogen. The Blade Iron that I use is 6% Fe and 15% N (from Urea). Also, I've (we've) had rain both days. I put down Milo on Monday and Blade Iron on Tuesday. It is definitely greener this morning (Saturday).


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

I also live in Madison. I have something similar taking place with my lawn. It's kinda frustrating...


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

I put down a little too much T-pac for my first application this year. I had just bought a new push sprayer and didn't have it callibrated very well..........anyway..........this looks exactly like what I had a few days after applying it. We also had a ton of rain.
It took around 2 weeks to clear up despite me putting down an application of fertilizer.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Wait...so we have at least four folks in the Huntsville/Madison/Decatur area on the board? Pretty good representation on here!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

booneatl said:


> I put down a little too much T-pac for my first application this year. I had just bought a new push sprayer and didn't have it callibrated very well..........anyway..........this looks exactly like what I had a few days after applying it. We also had a ton of rain.
> It took around 2 weeks to clear up despite me putting down an application of fertilizer.


+1


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

mrigney said:


> Wait...so we have at least four folks in the Huntsville/Madison/Decatur area on the board? Pretty good representation on here!


And that's just on this one thread. Anyone figured out what's caused the yellow grass yet? I am pretty sure mine is due to overwatering. The sprigged areas where the lawn isn't as dense, have no yellowing. The most dense areas of coverage are the parts that are yellow.


Aaand more rain. Yay!


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Maybe we should have a monthly meeting!
I'm fairly sure at this point the PGR is the culprit + the rain.
My guess is it will take 2 weeks or so to wear off? I'm thinking about doing a mid season scalp once that happens


----------



## nagol (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm in Athens, and I haven't had much yellowing. But I haven't applied any PGR. Only fert during the summer and a little post-emerge.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Day 3

Control


Nitrogen


Iron


Anti-fungal 


I think the nitrogen is greening up a little


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have not used PGR, and still have a slight yellowing. I also have a maple tree that is having a problem. I will try to post a picture.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm in Harvest. My front yard is looking good. My back has some yellowing but I think it's due to compaction.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Gboyet93 said:


> I have not used PGR, and still have a slight yellowing. I also have a maple tree that is having a problem. I will try to post a picture.


That is 100% fungus on the maple. We've had alot of tree fungus with the moisture. You need to drech the roots and spray the leaves


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you for your input!!


----------



## GeneIV (Apr 11, 2017)

What is used to treat the fungus? I also have a Maple with this issue.

My lawn is doing pretty well overall, still battling weeds in the back though. Time for another Celsius app. It's gonna get hot around here this week!

Very interesting science experiment, I'm following the results.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Daconil will do the job for lawn and trees.

Daconil Ultrex Turf Care Fungicide http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/daconil-ultrex-turf-care-fungicide-p-2309.html

Target pests:	Controls 14 diseases, including dollar spot, brown patch, gray leaf spot, algae, leaf spot, melting out, anthracnose, rust, Fusarium patch, Gray snow mold and red thread 
* See label for complete list
For use in:	Golf Course Tees, Fairways, Greens; Commercial Turf-grass; Ornamental Turf-grass including Sod Farms; Fruit & Nut Trees 
* See label for complete list


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> Daconil will do the job for lawn and trees.
> 
> Daconil Ultrex Turf Care Fungicide http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/daconil-ultrex-turf-care-fungicide-p-2309.html
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

So i went outside today and noticed my grass was exceltionally green, except the few spots i burned. So i raised the baroness to 0.75" and went to town. I believe i was nitrogen deficient.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks pretty good to me. Glad you figured it out. Are those candy cane stripes?


----------



## Hambone79 (Jul 23, 2017)

Looks like you were experiencing some scalping from the frequent rainfall and ideal growing conditions. Even with frequent mowing hybrids will get overly healthy when conditions favor. Raising your height helped remedy that. Other corrections that can be helpful are verticutting and easing up on N and applying FAS to keep color.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> So i went outside today and noticed my grass was exceltionally green, except the few spots i burned. So i raised the baroness to 0.75" and went to town. I believe i was nitrogen deficient.


Awesome, how long has it been since your PGR application?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > So i went outside today and noticed my grass was exceltionally green, except the few spots i burned. So i raised the baroness to 0.75" and went to town. I believe i was nitrogen deficient.
> ...


3 weeks i believe


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

AJ, any update on the N/Fe/Fungus areas?


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

AJ,
Based on the picture you posted, you live about 1.5 miles from my house.... lawn looks great!!!


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> AJ, any update on the N/Fe/Fungus areas?


Area as a whole


Nitrogen


Iron


Antifungal


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> AJ, any update on the N/Fe/Fungus areas?


Area as a whole


Nitrogen


Iron


Antifungal


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Gboyet93 said:


> AJ,
> Based on the picture you posted, you live about 1.5 miles from my house.... lawn looks great!!!


Thanks!
I cant believe how many huntsville/madison/decatur folks are on here. Thats crazy.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Was there ever anymore research to the yellowing?

I've been applying 1LB of N, weekly, for about 2.5 months to drive the growth of my sprigs. However, the established section of the yard turned yellowish on me in late June during a period of almost daily substantial rainfall.

I finally got to where I am doing my own experiment. I marked off a square and am spraying iron. This is the before, taken as of August 29th.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Was there ever anymore research to the yellowing?
> 
> I've been applying 1LB of N, weekly, for about 2.5 months to drive the growth of my sprigs. However, the established section of the yard turned yellowish on me in late June during a period of almost daily substantial rainfall.
> 
> I finally got to where I am doing my own experiment. I marked off a square and am spraying iron. This is the before, taken as of August 29th.


So i think it was secondary to pgr on a stressed lawn. Try some iron.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> So i think it was secondary to pgr on a stressed lawn. Try some iron.


That's the plan. Sprayed tonight on a test section. Any idea how long it takes for sprayed iron to have an impact, if it's going to have one?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > So i think it was secondary to pgr on a stressed lawn. Try some iron.
> ...


a few days. But we have lots of rain coming so i would hold off until it passes. Your lawn doesn't look that yellow, close up shots?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It's like I have random grass blades that are yellow green, right next to regular dark green blades.


----------

